# Cello Sonata



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a piece I wrote over 2 and a half years ago and is in 4 movements. The 3rd movement is an experimental cello solo and I'm not sure if it works in context with those movements around it well enough. I only compose as a hobby but I hope you enjoy the piece and any constructive criticism is most welcome.


----------

